# Goopy eyes in kittens



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

So today Obi and Wicket have one goopy eye each. Wicket's seems clearer after I washed it with warm saline solution this morning, however Obi's has filled up with goop again within a few hours. I just washed it out again with saline solution, but he kind of squints and was NOT happy about me taking care of it - and he is usually the best kitten in the world when it comes to cleaning or medicating.

I put a drop of Terramycine ointment in his eye this morning, and will continue to wash out all the gunk... too bad I don't have any eyebright tea :? Any other homemade remedies that may help? I know used teabags work well on humans, but on cats?

Chewie was the same way two days ago, I cleaned out her eye three times in one day, and now it's gone completely. I wonder what is going on with these babies? I am using Swheatscoop in the litterboxes, do you think it could be dusty enough to cause this??


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Been reading up a little, and it seems that L-Lysine could help if it was due to herpes... is it safe to give it even without being sure that is the problem? I could run to Rite Aid and get some, see if it helps.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Keeping them clean is the main thing. Terramycin can get to be irritating after a couple of days so minimize that...It's most likely viral (and most likely Herpes, especially being on one side only) so the suggestions in this article might help:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... unctivitis

Lysine is very safe, so no harm in trying.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot, DrJean. It's funny, the first thing I read while trying to research this after I wrote the first post was your article :wink: 

So I cleaned the greenish goop out of their eyes one more time with fresh saline solution tonight - it seems painful because they moan when I do it, even though I am being extremely gentle - and I got some L-Lysine from the pharmacy. Gave them half a 500mg tablet crushed in their food just a minute ago, they ate the whole thing without a fuss.

How much would you recommend per day for those kittens? They are about 2lbs right now. 500mg or 1000mg?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I have the same situation here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42729 . I hope everything works out. Have they been to the vet yet?


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Harley was a little over 2 pounds when he got conjunctivitis, and my vet told me 500 mg of the L-Lycine was fine. I did increase it later though, when the problem wasn't going away. In his case, though, I think the aggressive ointment treatment did as much harm as it did good. I was using the terramycin daily, and then another ointment, with little result. His eyes looked great within two days of quitting ointment. Maybe give it some time before persistent medicating to see if it starts looking better.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

DesnBaby said:


> I have the same situation here: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42729 . I hope everything works out. Have they been to the vet yet?


I just read the whole thread, sounds like your cat and mine got the same thing... The babies here are very energetic and play like little monkeys as usual. They have not been to the vet yet - I am not allowed to work yet, so my budget is very tight, and feeding three monkeys on top of my two cats is stretching quite a bit already... So I want to wait a couple more weeks so I can get one tested for FIV/FeLV at the same time. Of course if their eyes get worse or are not better in a couple of days then I will HAVE to take them no matter what :?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

That sounds like a reasonable dose for little guys. 

This sort of thing does tend to come and go; sometimes they get over it and it's never a problem again, and sometimes it rarely goes away. I have one with chronic herpes, I treat him with Willard water; my neighbor's kitten is doing great with a homeopathic (http://www.aeura.com/). 

Since yours are young, they may be in the former group--let's hope--it's not a fun thing to deal with!

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Obi's eye seem to have responded well to the L-Lysine, he is still squinting a little bit and has a tiny bit of goo in there, but nothing too bad.

Both of Wicket's eyes are now affected, and really goopy... I keep bathing them in saline solution; should I increase the L-Lysine dose he gets (500mg/day) or just wait a few more days to see if it takes care of it? Maybe try some triple-antibiotic ointment?

I took a picture of his eyes before I cleaned them this morning (of course he squirmed as if we wanted to skin him alive):









Poor little guy :?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

If the eyes are not improving/getting worse, I'd have to recommend a vet visit.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I just read in another thread about eye problems that sneezing and upper respiratory symptoms could be linked to herpes too - did I get it right?

I did hear all of the kittens sneeze a few times a day. No runny noses, no frequent sneezing, just often enough that I noticed it. How could they possibly come up with infections like that after being fostered for three weeks with healthy cats? Is this just the normal string of problems kittens usually go through, or is it a sign that their immune system is weak?

The flea-anemia, the worms, coccidia and diarrhea, and now this... the poor little guys never get a break


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor babies  . My cat doesn't have it that worse though. I hope they will improve. Did you try a warm wet washcloth? We have to do that with Baby.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How are they doing today? Do you have to take them to the vet?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I was away all day yesterday, so I applied Terramycin in the morning after cleaning their eyes. When I came home Wicket's eyes were covered in sticky goop, it was awful :? Obi's eyes were not so bad, and Chewie's were back to normal. Last night I was so exhausted I forgot to put more ointment in their eyes, and guess what? This morning their eyes are clear, with only a tiny crusty at the corner!

It's a rollercoaster... whenever I say to myself "ok, tomorrow I am calling the vet", they get better. And whenever I feel relieved that it's over, it gets worse or something else goes wrong 8O 

So today they look great, they are still on the L-Lysine and I clean their eyes with the warm saline solution and tissues every time I see gooey stuff in there... to be continued!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Nini said:


> It's a rollercoaster... whenever I say to myself "ok, tomorrow I am calling the vet", they get better. And whenever I feel relieved that it's over, it gets worse or something else goes wrong 8O
> 
> So today they look great, they are still on the L-Lysine and I clean their eyes with the warm saline solution and tissues every time I see gooey stuff in there... to be continued!


I swear we are living parallel lives. I know EXACTLY how you feel. When we came home from Boston, Fenway was squinting and had goo coming out of her OTHER eye. I didn't even post about it, because i'm so tired of this rollercoaster! I did just what you did, Lysine and salt water solution and the next morning she was fine. But, I'm always on my toes waiting for the next big event! :roll: 

I hope they get better fast! For your sake as much for theirs! :wink:


----------



## Tigonie (May 21, 2007)

Nini said:


> ... whenever I say to myself "ok, tomorrow I am calling the vet", they get better. And whenever I feel relieved that it's over, it gets worse or something else goes wrong 8O


Sounds like an easy fix: Just remember every night before you go to bed to think to yourself, "ok, tomorrow I am calling the vet." :jump


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

So Obi and Chewie's eyes are now clear... Wicket's are great one day, goopy the other :? 

I think I will take him to the vet next week, just to make sure it's nothing serious, and I will have tested for FIV/FeLV at the same time. Never thought fostering tiny kittens would make such a dent in my savings! 

A question for owners of dark cats: is it usual for black or dark-colored cats' third eyelid to have a brown rim? I can see the third eyelid when I open the babies' eyes to wash them with the saline solution, and there is this thin, deep brown rim to it.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Well, after two days of giving Wicket Terramycin four times a day, his eyes are finally completely clear. So are Obi's and Chewie's, who were not too bad to start with.

Apparently, according to my vet, Terramycin will work better if you use it on a short term but apply it three to four times a day. I don't like the idea of applying so much antibiotics in such a tiny kitten's eyes, but it worked, so I am not going to complain.

Right now I wash the occasional bit of goop out with a saline soothing solution of pure chamomile tea brewed in one cup of boiled spring water, with 1/4 teaspoon of sea salt. It's great for clearing and soothing the eye, the kittens don't fight it one bit. Just thought the recipe could help anyone having the same problems. The book says you can use chamomile, calendula or eyebright tea.

Let's hope it's definitely over!


----------

